# 1982 733i zf3-hp22. Transmission swap then rebuild



## newlyhooked (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi , fairly new to the site and I hope I am posting this in the right place I am going to be attempting to put a used tranny in my 1982 733i , it was after about 6 weeks of driving that the transmission went , I mean no gears no movement f,r , 
If anybody has any comments tips , any special tools I am going to need please post

























Also any define on the numbers I found on the tranny would be amazing. 
I guess I should also upload a pic of the car I haven't figured out how to post one as my avatar.


----------



## newlyhooked (Dec 20, 2014)

Okay I will reply to self to post pic ?






that was in November when I bought her and a month later


----------



## newlyhooked (Dec 20, 2014)

Ok so having worked through the night the tedious job of getting hmmm (2015-1982) some 33 years of road grime off the tranny I picked up is nearing the finish line


----------



## newlyhooked (Dec 20, 2014)

Hmm was kinda hoping for some more action on this post 
Bump


----------



## newlyhooked (Dec 20, 2014)

Well kept snowing and time slipped away but now I have been back at it






, also side tracked a bit with wanting to paint my calipers , that turned into wanting to change my springs and shocks






all this in addition to working on my bsa






and last also working on this older 300






,
I wouldn't have it any other way Loving life


----------



## toybreaker (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't have any experience with this year range of Bimmer, but like any used purchase you should make sure the appropriate numbers are where they should be (tags castings etc) check the fluid if it is out of car (burnt, wrong color etc) pull the pan and see if there is metal (lots of it is bad, a little super fine particles in the pan will indicate a high mileage trans, that could operate for many miles but be wary) lots of clutch material in the pan is also bad. best case is getting it out of a running driving parts car so you can test drive the trans.
make sure any electrical connections will mate with your car as well as all electronics and linkage are there. And replace the torque converter with a fresh one since it is apart. 
Buy a few cans of the "line flush" for trans coolers and run it through the transmission cooler lines and trans cooler, then when It is all buttoned up with a clean pan and fresh fluid take it to a trans shop on a flat bed or rollback wrecker and get them to do a 100% trans fluid flush to get most if not all of the residual trans fluid out of the used trans.


----------

